# one ugly/ curly / bumpy black cherry tree



## davduckman2010 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have this ugly black cherry tree that died a year ago fifty feet off my property line after some scallywag cut all the burl roots off her 3 years ago i don't have a clue who would do such a thing  . any way its on Oberlin college property and I think there going to log out a mess of giant oaks soon all the big ones are marked . I think its time to go ask if I can get that little ol dead cherry out of there way. I peeled some bark of it and its curly and its got a couple thousand golf ball lumps all over it looks real funky.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks ugly enough to saw up........

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, that is ugly. Do it to it, with authorization of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 25, 2015)

50 feet sounds like if the wind were to blow in the right direction it could land on your property. You would need to remove it and most likely have to charge them a nominal fee for removal and potential damage. Seems like the best thing for them to do is allow you to take it out of there before the real problems begin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2015)

Mmmm - curly cherry! Hope you can get it, Duck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Go Duck !!! That has lots of potential !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 26, 2015)

That tree needs culled for sure. I wish we had more sick trees around here. Our trees are too healthy...no burls, bumps, or curls to be found. I'm still looking though. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks very promising, good luck!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 26, 2015)

I have never seen curly cherry before. If you get that and cut it up we need to chat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes its better ask for forgivness instead of permission. lol
Curt

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I have never seen curly cherry before. If you get that and cut it up we need to chat!



Curly cherry generally has thicker curls that are wider apart than the thin tight curls like maple for example. That's been my observation anyway - I have a little curly cherry but not curled throughout.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree with @Kevin- curly cherry is more like waves- maple distinct lines. Walnut does both but rarer.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Curly cherry generally has thicker curls that are wider apart than the thin tight curls like maple for example. That's been my observation anyway - I have a little curly cherry but not curled throughout.


So a project like book shelves or table top would show it off better than smaller projects? At least that is what I have in mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 26, 2015)

Can't wait to see it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 26, 2015)

the root burls that were cut off this tree had purple color in the center core . at least that's what the scallywag that cut them told me I think kevin got one. but the rest of the tree looks like its got lepracy or something . its an old tree I just hope its not hollow don't see any holes in it .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2015)

What? You don't have it yet? I got the new power head for the mill today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> What? You don't have it yet? I got the new power head for the mill today.


I have the plans for the built in book shelf just about drawn up and ready to take it to the saw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a new mill that is just itching to have a test run in something primo say real old and ugly black cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 26, 2015)

Never seen a black cherry like that, interested in getting a sample or three for my wood collection. Beware of the three leaved monster at the base, just itching to reach out a get you...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never seen a black cherry like that, interested in getting a sample or three for my wood collection. Beware of the three leaved monster at the base, just itching to reach out a get you...


 you can get some if I get her


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> the root burls that were cut off this tree had purple color in the center core . at least that's what the scallywag that cut them told me I think kevin


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 27, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> I have a new mill that is just itching to have a test run in something primo say real old and ugly black cherry


I would defiantly drive up to Huron to see that ugly duckling cut up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol I havnt even stolen ---opps I mean acquired it yet and dannys making coasters for the drinks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 27, 2015)

@Wilson's Woodworking @davduckman2010 
Ok seems it is all set I will be available starting Aug 29 thru Sept 6 . If Dave can get the log here I will mill it under his direction and guidance Danny will most likely get a shot at a cut or two then we can all enjoy some burger and BS . I am so stoked about this and so happy that duckman is so willing to make it all happen. Well the dream is worth it for me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Wilson's Woodworking @davduckman2010
> Ok seems it is all set I will be available starting Aug 29 thru Sept 6 . If Dave can get the log here I will mill it under his direction and guidance Danny will most likely get a shot at a cut or two then we can all enjoy some burger and BS . I am so stoked about this and so happy that duckman is so willing to make it all happen. Well the dream is worth it for me.


 if I could you know I would my friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 28, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Wilson's Woodworking @davduckman2010
> Ok seems it is all set I will be available starting Aug 29 thru Sept 6 . If Dave can get the log here I will mill it under his direction and guidance Danny will most likely get a shot at a cut or two then we can all enjoy some burger and BS . I am so stoked about this and so happy that duckman is so willing to make it all happen. Well the dream is worth it for me.


Burgers HELL if Duck brings that to S.D. to saw I am bringing STEAKS!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Wilson's Woodworking @davduckman2010
> Ok seems it is all set I will be available starting Aug 29 thru Sept 6 . If Dave can get the log here I will mill it under his direction and guidance Danny will most likely get a shot at a cut or two then we can all enjoy some burger and BS . I am so stoked about this and so happy that duckman is so willing to make it all happen. Well the dream is worth it for me.





Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Burgers HELL if Duck brings that to S.D. to saw I am bringing STEAKS!!!!!!!!!



I'm only 3 hours away! I'll bring a jar of my homemade apple schnapps made from last year's apples for refreshment after the work is done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 29, 2015)

This starting to sound like a whole bunch of fun. I have been wanting to meet my Wood Barter buddies and have the chance to sit down and toss around some serious bull . It may not work for this particular ugly log as I am not sure that
Duck can get it pilfered in time but, I sure would enjoy the get to gather @Sprung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> This starting to sound like a whole bunch of fun. I have been wanting to meet my Wood Barter buddies and have the chance to sit down and toss around some serious bull . It may not work for this particular ugly log as I am not sure that
> Duck can get it pilfered in time but, I sure would enjoy the get to gather @Sprung



David, I think Huron - and your mill - would be a perfect place for a mini gathering. Looks like @Wilson's Woodworking is only a little over 3 hours away also. I'm pretty swamped now through the end of September with things at work and at home, but maybe some Saturday in October would work to get together? (Barring nothing coming up and double checking schedules with my wife.) The snow's not flying yet in October (ok, sometimes it does), but it's not too cold yet.

And, yeah, I think the drive from Ohio to SD might be a bit far for Duck to drag that log out, but it sure would be awesome to be there to see that log when it gets sliced up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 30, 2015)

At times like this, I wish Montana wasn't one of those "you can't get there from here" places. Closest members to me are Allan, in Colstrip(2 hours), Fred, in Dillon(4 hours), a few in SD(4-11 hours, depending on location) and I think one member in Spokane, WA. What's a guy to do. At least Allan has his sawmill. I should count my blessings and be glad I don't live in Barrow, AK. LOL


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> David, I think Huron - and your mill - would be a perfect place for a mini gathering. Looks like @Wilson's Woodworking is only a little over 3 hours away also. I'm pretty swamped now through the end of September with things at work and at home, but maybe some Saturday in October would work to get together? (Barring nothing coming up and double checking schedules with my wife.) The snow's not flying yet in October (ok, sometimes it does), but it's not too cold yet.
> 
> And, yeah, I think the drive from Ohio to SD might be a bit far for Duck to drag that log out, but it sure would be awesome to be there to see that log when it gets sliced up!


This is starting to sound like a lot of fun! I think we might get Duck down here with that log (if he gets it) for a good steak and even better libations.



norman vandyke said:


> At times like this, I wish Montana wasn't one of those "you can't get there from here" places. Closest members to me are Allan, in Colstrip(2 hours), Fred, in Dillon(4 hours), a few in SD(4-11 hours, depending on location) and I think one member in Spokane, WA. What's a guy to do. At least Allan has his sawmill. I should count my blessings and be glad I don't live in Barrow, AK. LOL


Montana isn't that far! I was just out past Billings last fall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> At times like this, I wish Montana wasn't one of those "you can't get there from here" places. Closest members to me are Allan, in Colstrip(2 hours), Fred, in Dillon(4 hours), a few in SD(4-11 hours, depending on location) and I think one member in Spokane, WA. What's a guy to do. At least Allan has his sawmill. I should count my blessings and be glad I don't live in Barrow, AK. LOL



One thing you do have going for you - you live in one of the best states in the US, IMO. I've been to Montana a few times and it has left a good impression on me - I would love to live somewhere in the western half of Montana someday. If I ever make it through Montana again, I hope to meet up with whoever's around.



Wilson's Woodworking said:


> This is starting to sound like a lot of fun! I think we might get Duck down here with that log (if he gets it) for a good steak and even better libations.



Even if you can't convince Duck and any of his logs to come out, it would still be a lot of fun! I imagine that David knows where he can find a log or two in the Huron area that we can cut up.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, Montana is a great place to live. Lots of trees, mountains and prairie all in one state. Not to mention, I can carry a gun in open sight without being bothered by the police. Not that I do that frequently. Lol. I would prefer living near Missoula or Helena though. Closer mountains and fishing access. Few and far between with wb members. Once I start turning, I'm gonna check out the local turners club I found. From my research into their efforts, I'd say they would be excellent additions to wb. It seems to be mostly show and tell of turned objects and good learning opportunities for all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

